# Upper or lower body?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You can never have everything, unless you are a lucky bastard... so if you had a choice between two women, which part of the female form would strike you the most?

Assume they are both pretty + great personality.

Vote now or forever hold your peace!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

You missed one unless it's combined with upper body.
Face and eyes for me. Something in my genetics looks for high cheekbones and big eyes for the win.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Assume both women have beautiful faces + eyes!!! I'm talking neck down! lol


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm bi*part*isan. I want the left and right to work together - the top and bottom will sort themselves out.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

?


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Assume both women have beautiful faces + eyes!!! I'm talking neck down! lol


Tough one. One needs proportion to the other, but I guess I would lean towards upper.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Boobs FTW eh?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Legs and ass


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

ass man


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Boobs FTW eh?


Just me I guess.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So far, just you lol

Need more votes for upper body, where are they all?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I tend toward lower body myself, but I won't discount upper. Bust size doesn't really matter to me, as long as everything is shaped nicely


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Boobs and hands.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Boobs and hands.


Whose boobs and whose hands?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I got lucky and found a beautiful lady with both. My erotic turn ons are many times focused on her lower half, but her upper body is pretty damn sexy too. I am very fortunate!!!!!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I voted lower body, but fortunately my wife has great features both upper and lower. She has small brests, which I adore, and great slender legs and the cutest little ass. 

I voted for lower body because of all of her great features, I love her long, slender legs the most. She looks so hot in a pair of short shorts...mmmmm!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

IME, great breasts are often combined with great backside.

I like curves, y'see, and they often come in sets.

So, I don't think I can fairly vote here.

ETA: That said, I'd probably notice the breasts more .. so maybe I can ...


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a nice chest, especially combined with a nice smile and eyes. But a nice ass and legs can make up for the difference!


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, I am going to answer on behalf of my Hubby ... he says it's "the whole package". He was attracted to my eyes and hair when he first saw me, also my face and the fact that I am small and slim. When he came over to talk to me he was blown over by my voice (girly) and my smile, the twinkle in my eyes, my sense of humour and the fact that (he thinks) I am intelligent. He is a "leg" man and loves my legs and bum but he also likes my boobs even though they are small ... so basically it's everything about me, I just do it for him


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> Well, I am going to answer on behalf of my Hubby ... he says it's "the whole package". He was attracted to my eyes and hair when he first saw me, also my face and the fact that I am small and slim. When he came over to talk to me he was blown over by my voice (girly) and my smile, the twinkle in my eyes, my sense of humour and the fact that (he thinks) I am intelligent. He is a "leg" man and loves my legs and bum but he also likes my boobs even though they are small ... so basically it's everything about me, I just do it for him


You sound awesome RedRose, and your husband is certainly a lucky man!!! :smthumbup: 

Good for you!!!!!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm taking upper body, because that means there is a flat stomach involved.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty feet can't be beat.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Ideally they should be in proportion, whether small or large. Barring that, I'd choose top over bottom -- big boobs and a narrow waist can be pretty hot, even with no ass, but I'm not into the pear-shape look.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

All this polls are killing my self esteem.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> All this polls are killing my self esteem.....


Good heavens! =O

I wonder who was the douche that started all this!


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I am not sure but I think it was some random dude...


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

Butt man all the way here


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I love toned legs on a woman. OMG


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I love some nice legs and ass but have to go with the upper half.


----------



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

'thou` I voted BUTT MAN also(as it seems majority did)... I love boobies!!!
I never was into "BBW" or Big Beautiful Women until I met my wife... She would most definitally be considered BBW! Proud convert now.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BUTTTTT!!!!! LLLEEGGGGGSSSS!!!!!
DROOOOL!!:smthumbup:


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

While I love some nice legs and back end, I can't really be attracted to a small chested woman.


----------

